#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Μείωση δεκάτων

## bokito

Καλησπέρα.Έχω μια απορία με την μείωση δεκάτων.Ο πρώτος Λογαριασμός είχε κράτηση για εκτελεσθείσες εργασίες  396,49 και ο δεύτερος 671,7.Στον τρίτο ζητά να γίνει μείωση ποσού 1996,26 έχοντας πάρει και απόφαση μείωσης δεκάτων και ειδικός απολογιστικός πίνακας εργασιών.Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει κράτηση για τον τρίτο λογαριασμό που αντιστοιχεί σε ποσό 928,07 και συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο ποσό της μείωσης.Στον 3669 λέει ότι σε κάθε λογαριασμό πρέπει να υπάρχει μείωση 5% για την συμπλήρωση της εγγυητικής.Έχω λίγο μπερδευτέι.

----------

